# Speakers for NAD Master Series M25



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi 
I'm building a dedicated 7.1 home theater setup using the NAD master series M15HD pre and M25 Amp.

I'm looking to buy a set of speakers but I'm now confused with so many brands available. Some of the speakers that i have on my short list are

1) B&W 803S and matching center and surrounds

2) JM Focal Electra 1028 and matching center and surrounds

3) Paradigm Signature Series S8 system.

I've auditioned the B&W and the JM Focals. I found the B&W(running on ROTEL and Classe) fantastic for stereo, however I dint find the center performing that well. They were'nt forward sounding at all, which I feel is important for dialogue. I somehow feel HT speakers should be bright and not warm and using NAD which is warm itself will make the system too dull for HT. Any suggestions on this?

JM Focals were much more forward sounding. Dialogue was clear and had good presence. However the surround wee not upto the mark, maybe because they were using PROFILE series and not Electra.

Anyone who has compared Paradigm with any of the above?

Can you guys suggest any other speaker system around $20,000.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your impressions of the respective speakers meshes pretty well with my impressions as well. Especially, B&W's Center Channel performance. There have been several professional reviews speaking to the issue with the Center Channel.

I am a huge fan of Focal's Electra Series and do wonder if you might have what you want with the addition of higher quality surrounds from the Electra Series. Focal's tweeter's are truly some of my favorite.

Paradigm makes excellent speakers which excel in Home Theater. Their Signature Series with their Beryllium Tweeter well might make you happy. Certainly worth an audition.

Also, Revel is worth a look as they make excellent speakers. A number of us here use Martin Logan Speakers as well. Though not a conventional choice, I really love my Martin Logan HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd also consider the PSB Synchrony line:
PSB Synchrony One $5000/pair (run as large)
PSB Synchrony One B $2200/pair
PSB Synchrony One B $2200/pair
PSB Synchrony One C $2000
PSB Subseries 500 $2150
PSB Subseries 500 $2150


----------

